# Windows 7 Enterprize Edition Available for 90day free trial



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

"Windows 7 Enterprise 90-day Trial"

http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/evalcenter/cc442495.aspx?ITPID=insider


----------

